# Moving to Baza



## Olddutch (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm a newby. I'm enjoying the forum, it's very informative. Great!

We have had a property in the Baza area for 5 years now and we're planning to move to Caniles permanently after Easter.

Is there anybody that lives in that area? (I saw somebody called Kboy on the forum who lives in Baza and I've been trying to send him a message (unsuccessfully). )

We plan to bring some of our stuff over on a trailer with our British car. Does anybody know if we can just leave the trailer in Spain and put Spanish number plates on when we eventually buy our Spanish car? 
We intend to drive our car back to the UK, sell it and then buy another car in Spain. Is that the best thing to do? (one doesn't want a LHD in Spain)
Can we buy a Spanish car a few months before we move, so that we have one there when we get there? Or is it difficult to insure if we're not residents yet?

Sorry, so many question...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Olddutch said:


> Hi, I'm a newby. I'm enjoying the forum, it's very informative. Great!
> 
> We have had a property in the Baza area for 5 years now and we're planning to move to Caniles permanently after Easter.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Can't answer many of your questions unfortunately, just thought I'd give you a bit of "attention" 
You can't send a PM until you've posted 5 times. Kboy doesn't ring a bell with me so he probably hasn't posted recently. Look him up in Community (green band under the flags) and then clicking on members list.
Personally I would say definitely get a RHD, but others say it doesn't matter. Of course they haven't seen me driving! There must be hundreds of threads on the subject which you can look up by going to the main Spain page and clicking on search this forum on the top (ish) right hand side.


----------

